# fishing for pompano



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

I live and fish in North Carolina, mostly surf
fishing around Kure Beach. The water is deep 
and surf fishing is good, except for pompano. I have only caught small pompano on fresh shrimp. I am planning on a trip to Jax. Fla. in July. I have heard that the beach there is shallow and if I wanted to fish for pompano I would have to pier fish. Is this correct? What would be the best bait to use? Where is the
best place to fish? Surf or pier? What kind of rig should I use? I know these are a lot of questions and I would appreciate your help. K thank you very much.
Granddaddy


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

granddaddy said:


> I live and fish in North Carolina, mostly surf
> fishing around Kure Beach. The water is deep
> and surf fishing is good, except for pompano. I have only caught small pompano on fresh shrimp. I am planning on a trip to Jax. Fla. in July. I have heard that the beach there is shallow and if I wanted to fish for pompano I would have to pier fish. Is this correct? What would be the best bait to use? Where is the
> best place to fish? Surf or pier? What kind of rig should I use? I know these are a lot of questions and I would appreciate your help. K thank you very much.
> Granddaddy



You don't have to go too deep to catch the pomps. Caught some a couple of weeks ago in the surf around St. Augustine. Probably 75-100 yards offshore. Just waded out to about waist deep and let it fly. There was a nice trough between the first and second bars where I caught them.

Used a double drop pyramid sinker rig, made of clear mono. Used clams that I thawed and salted the night before. The salt toughens em up. I also caught some blues and whiting with the clams. Sand fleas and crabs also work well.


----------



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks, I will try both clams & sands fleas. I am elderly so I will not wade out in the surf. i will just have to try to cast out beyond the breakers.


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Your never to old to Surf Fish Grandaddy*

That reminds me of a story about An old man rocking on his porch sees a young kid and his fishing pole walking down the dirt road. "Where you goin' with that pole?" he calls. "Gonna git me some fish with this here fishing pole!" answers the kid. Sure enough, as the sun is setting the old man sees the kid going home with a bucket of fish.

Next day, old man rocking on his porch sees the kid walking down the dirt road with some duct tape. "Where you goin' with that?" he calls. "Gonna git me some ducks with this here tape!" answers the kid. "You can't git no ducks with tape!" hollers the old man. But sure enough, as the sun is setting the old man sees the kid going home with the tape strung out behind him and ducks stuck all over it!

Next day, old man rocking on his porch sees the kid walking down the dirt road with some chicken wire. "Where you going with that?" he calls. "Gonna get me some chickens with this wire!" answers the kid. "You can't get no chickens with wire!" hollers the old man. But sure enough, as the sun is setting the old man sees the kid going home with the wire strung out behind him and chickens stuck all through it!

Next day, old man rocking on his porch sees the kid walking down the dirt road with some pussy willows. "Now hold on just a minute" calls the old man, "wait while I get my hat!!"


----------



## Bennie (Apr 10, 2004)

*Try these places*

Try Little Talbot Island State Park or Hugenot Park. These are usually good in the summer for Pompano, Reds, and most other salt water species.Buy live shrimp,put them in a plastic bag in the cooler.Much fresher than fresh dead bait. Talk to the locals fishing that day. Most will give you good info.


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

Bennie said:


> Try Little Talbot Island State Park or Hugenot Park. These are usually good in the summer for Pompano, Reds, and most other salt water species.Buy live shrimp,put them in a plastic bag in the cooler.Much fresher than fresh dead bait. Talk to the locals fishing that day. Most will give you good info.


Two questions, where is Hugenot park and where to you go in Talbot to fish?

Nevermind, I was thinking of Tomoka.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hugenot park is on hecksher dr. between the ferry and fort george inlet. You can drive on the beach,mostly hard packed sand. The river jetty is the south boundary,and ft.george inlet is the north boundary. LOTS OF TOURISTS,LOTS OF KIDS. Talbot island has three parking lots within the park, most guys fish to the north. Yous gonna need a cart and be prepared to do some walking. You need to be able to cast a good distance as both places are low impact beaches,and the outside bar is usually about 100+ yards of the beach at least.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

mojogator said:


> Two questions, where is Hugenot park and where to you go in Talbot to fish?
> 
> Nevermind, I was thinking of Tomoka.


If you are wondering where to fish in Tomoka, go all the way out to the end, where the large Indian/Fountain statue is. Go just off the point there. You can also fish off the docks by where the restaurant/canoe rental place is. Don't know much about the fishing there though, but I have seen several people there on any given day. Not crowded either.


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> If you are wondering where to fish in Tomoka, go all the way out to the end, where the large Indian/Fountain statue is. Go just off the point there. You can also fish off the docks by where the restaurant/canoe rental place is. Don't know much about the fishing there though, but I have seen several people there on any given day. Not crowded either.


Thanks, I'll have to try it one day.


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

mojogator said:


> Thanks, I'll have to try it one day.


Anybody know if the fishing is good and what they catch?


----------

